# Facial Pain



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

I have FM and lately have had more facial pain, around the sinus, forehead, and jaws. Anyone else have this and what do you do to relieve the constant aching? I wear a night guard to ward off the clenching. These big flares come and go periodically.Tania


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Tania:Sounds like what I'm going through now. I find that it comes and goes and when it does come it is like neuralgia. I take an anti-inflammatory (naproxen). It helps but I can't take this very often because of my tummy. Have you had your sinuses checked? Just wondering. When I get this pain it feels like my whole face is tingling and numb, my gums will get sore and my sinuses will start acting up. I wonder if it is too much yeasties in my mouth.


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Weener,I have been doing hot compresses on my face and even rubbing a liitle BenGay on my jaws (this helps but stinky). I was taking Tylenol because of my tummy too, but might have to try Advil or Aleve. My sinus are clear---that's why this situation is so weird. I did have some dental work done last week. I wonder if that's what kicked off the flare. What do you mean by yeasties? I have had trouble with Candida for the last few years--could this cause facial pain too?


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Tania, that is so weird, because I noticed that I get facial pain after a dentist visit too. I'm not sure if keeping my mouth open for a long time is causing the pain. It usually goes away after a week. I believe the candida can also be in the mouth. I notice that if I eat a lot of sweets (which promotes the growth of candida yeast) I will start getting sore gums, sinus problems. I was doing a variation of the candida diet for awhile and must admit I did feel better, but found it to be very hard to stay on. I think I will give it another try and just modify it a bit. By the way were you diagnosed with TMJ?


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Weener,About 10 year ago, I went to a TMJ specialist--took the full head x-rays and had him make me a night guard. Anyway it turned up to be more of FM than a case of TMJ (although I think there is some similarities). I had a tooth pulled last week and went this morning to be rechecked by the oral surgeon. The minute I mentioned facial pain and FM, he shook his head and agreed that dental work can flare up the FM in the head and it will probably move somewhere else in my body hopefully soon. I hate the myofacial symptoms. He really didn't recommend any meds for this---needs to run it's course. And you are so right about the candida diet---it's sooooo hard. I don't notice the sugars bothering me as much as the antibiotics. I have mitral valve prolapse and have to pre-med with every dental visit and this year there has been many. I'm so sorry you are suffering now too, but at least I know that I'm not the only one with this crazy face problem. Take care,Tania


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Tania,I have lived with continuous facial pain for 18 years now. It's horrible. Nothing seems to work. I also have TMJ and needed surgery on the right side---that was done 13 years ago and it helped some of the pain, but not all. I feel like I have a constant sinus or allergy thing going all the time. And yet, I've had all that stuff checked out a number of times and they can never find anything. I do have environmental allergies that I take daily meds for---it just never helps the facial pain. Would be wonderful if I could find something to take away the pain. Advil will dull it, but the stomach cries out!! Always something. And I just can't get rid of the constant headache---and it escalates into an angry migraine at least 3 to 4 times a week.Sure hope you can get some relief soon. I hope noone gets to the point where I am.Take care.Karen------------------There is a silent strength within each soul, and that strength is multiplied for those who remember that they do not walk their path alone. Thomas J. Edwards


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Go and see your doctor, you may have a sinus infection which can be treated, even if your nose doesn't feel congested. I was suffering from facial pain around my forehead, eye sockets and cheeks, which my consultant and occupational therapist insisted arose because I was stressed and therefore would grind my teeth and clench my jaw at night. They were doubly convinced of this because I have had a clicky 'S' shaped jaw movement for years.Idiots. They were totally wrong. I actually had the clicky jaw (okay) but also a sinus infection. It took 7 months for this to be realised. I have chronic sinsusitis - but the flare ups can be treated and it relieves pain. The best thing to do for sinusitis is a steam inhalation everyday. But go and see your doctor. susan------------------susanIBS D/C type & M.E/CFS


----------



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

I agree, you have a sinus infection, they can do as many tests as they like that says no, but the fact is yes you do. These tests are not as comprehensive or as foolproof as they try to tell you. Ask to be swabbed for 'coagulase negative staphylococci', if they say what's that or rubbish I'll send you the name of a lab where you can get it done. Will cost you a few dollars and you will have to wait a few weeks for result, 'cause it's not in USA, but worth it to get rid of your pain.


----------

